# Winter warm spell



## mr.fish (Feb 5, 2008)

I ventured out for a short session tonight just looking to take advantage of the balmy night time temps. It hit 60 today, and was only forecast to drop to the the upper 40's tonight. I joined forces with the brother-in-law, and headed straight to my local river. We jigged a small pool behind a big rock formation. About 2 minutes in, I was very suprised to hear "I got something". As fast as my wife's brother hooked it, he lost it. I'm thinking it was a decent size catfish, because he just could not surface it. About 5 minutes later I hooked into a fish, and had the same thing happen. Finally about 10 cast later, I landed a small channel, and a smaller smallmouth. I had bites just about every 10th cast. The bite was ridicoulsly light, and I just couldn't get a good hookset on anything. All fish were caught on t-rigged white, and pink zoom flukes


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice jobe Mike. With that thick beard growing I'm gonna start calling you Mr. ZZfish


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 6, 2008)

Glad someone got out to fish  . It was 73 degrees here yesterday, but we had the recurring problem (lately) of heavy rain, wind, lightening, & tornado watches/warnings until around midnight :shock:


----------



## Jim (Feb 6, 2008)

good job man! nice fish!


----------



## nicdicarlo (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice Mike. No waldos?


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice catch, your fish always impress me!!!! Nice beard too, itll come in handy on them windy cold fishing days by keeping the wind off your face


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice fish. I tried at night here (its been in the 70's during the day, but I can't fish the golf course ponds in the day) and caught nothing at all. I did see that a lot of bream are either starting to bed or schooling in a small pond close to the shore, though. I can't catch a largemouth around here the size of your smallmouth


----------



## mtnman (Feb 6, 2008)

nice fish dude. weird catching channel cats this time of year. only the bullheads hit in the winter around here.


----------

